# Externes Backup eines Root-Servers



## Schumiel (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich einen Linux (Debian) Root-Server und möchte meinen Daten auf einen externen PC sichern.

Ist das möglich? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## itseit (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

wichtig ist, welche Daten du sichern möchtest Dateien, Datenbanken, Einstellungen ...?

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. Januar 2011)

Hi,

würde dir zu Bacula raten, habe mit dem bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
BK


----------

